# Pot-head parents



## smokerofdoobies (Jul 16, 2010)

This came up in another thread and I was surprised at the negativity associated with it. I am a mother, and I gotta say.... Pot helps. A lot. Nothing like getting stoned and playing Candy Land for an hour lol! Maybe because I have such high regards for my little leafy friends, I see nothing wrong with my child knowing about marijuana. Of course not now.... shes still young. I feel it's important to teach our children, not JUST to protect them. I don't smoke in front of her, nor do I suggest doing so.... but 50% of the time I'm stoned around her. I find it makes me a more patient and fun mom. Like I was saying.... what sober person could play Candy Land for an hour?... Just wondering what you guys think...


----------



## DSB65 (Jul 16, 2010)

I dont see any thing wrong with what you are doing..as long as your child dont see it or here about it..happy candy landing


----------



## Moldy (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it's great! The pressures of being a parent are immense. Some people can play candy land without it but if it helps YOU then that is your business and yours only. I don't even think there is anything wrong with smoking in front of kids either if it has been "worked out" over time if you get my drift. I have grand kids that come over but that's a different situation. There I make sure they don't see anything related to pot as it's hard to explain things when they're under 12 or 13. When they get a bit older I'll show and tell and also tell them the truth only if their parents say it's okay. My wife smoked in front of her young kids for years and now only one out of four uses cannabis (occasionally) and she really doesn't think it's anything special. There's no mystique in their minds about pot. 

But just to clarify something kids make me nervous. Their screaming and yelling and shit gets to me and I wonder how I managed to get by when I had small kids back in the late 60's as I always didn't have pot. But I think when you're younger you're able to withstand the nonsense much better. Now if I know I'm going to have 7-8 grandkids over I hit the rolling tray fast! Then I go play Candy Land. Kids just freak me out in my golden years.


----------



## brickedup417 (Jul 16, 2010)

good parenting, i had pot head parents that were way cool and it gave me a way better imagination growing up.


----------



## smokerofdoobies (Jul 16, 2010)

Moldy said:


> My wife smoked in front of her young kids for years and now only one out of four uses cannabis (occasionally) and she really doesn't think it's anything special. There's no mystique in their minds about pot.



Exactly, I think if your child can trust you to tell them the REAL truth about everything, they are more likely to take your advice on things that are really important to you. Such as hard drugs, or whatever be the case. They would probably be more incline to tell you the truth about things as well. Were always talking about how children are our future, but we never prepare them for it. It's always secrets and lies. 


Kids screaming annoys me to no end! Especially when I'm not high lol. Yet another reason why its good to have it near by.


----------



## blustarr57 (Jul 16, 2010)

There is NOTHING wrong with smoking pot! It's all about the control idiots can have over something they know nothing about! The Government, and drug companys can't figure out how to control it, and to get their share of the money. When actually if the Government was for the people, they should help every citizen that wants to know how to grow it learn how. And they need to Stop making it difficult or impossible for the Despenceries to run a small Mom and Pop shop! I am a Grandmother of 11. I have smoked for 40 years. The Pharmacies can shove their drugs! Pot is good for soooo many things.


----------



## Dr.Nick (Jul 16, 2010)

"...what sober person could play Candy Land for an hour?" Me. It's better with weed, but I'll play straight too. I also love cartoons. What of it?


----------



## smokerofdoobies (Jul 17, 2010)

Dr.Nick said:


> "...what sober person could play Candy Land for an hour?" Me. It's better with weed, but I'll play straight too. I also love cartoons. What of it?


I knew someone would say that... It was just a matter of time.


----------



## whietiger88101 (Jul 17, 2010)

I find being stoned 50 % of the time helps me to as i am a father .


----------



## rzza (Jul 17, 2010)

im a single dad and i smoke like 5 times a day. i have raised him alone since he was a month old and if it wasnt for my herb i dont think i wouldve made it this far (five years).

that said ...its becoming a problem now. he is becoming able to distinguish the differencce between the cigs that people smoke and the plants that i smoke.


----------



## smokerofdoobies (Jul 18, 2010)

rzza said:


> im a single dad and i smoke like 5 times a day. i have raised him alone since he was a month old and if it wasnt for my herb i dont think i wouldve made it this far (five years).
> 
> that said ...its becoming a problem now. he is becoming able to distinguish the differencce between the cigs that people smoke and the plants that i smoke.


Our situation is similar. I stuck it out (miserably) with her father for a year. Not that having him around was much of a help anyway. Just served to further agitate me. Plus having to smoke his lazy ass up too... fuck that. Since I made him leave he has been absent. It's nice to meet a father, that is an actual father. They are few and far between. 

I'm sure it would be hard to explain why pot is not bad... but a lot of people think it is. Obviously you can't have him saying things to teachers or other kids about it. If I were you, I would try to not smoke in front of him or use terminology.... such as doobie, spliff, joint.... You know so he doesn't repeat it... they pick up EVERYTHING at this age. I don't know how it is where you live, but I know people who have actually had there kids taken away because they smoke pot. They have to take drug tests and all that shit. They were completely clean otherwise! (taking their word for it )

Anyway... I think the best time to start being honest with your kid about using marijuana, is when they ask you about it. Or when they start getting told in school that its an awful drug that will make you aid terrorism and cause reefer madness. lol.


----------



## rzza (Jul 18, 2010)

yea his mom moved to florida when he was a month old and doesnt respond to (the only way i could find her) myspace messages and stuff...

also im legal and in michigans law its written that ....well here ill just quote it ..

(c) A person shall not be denied custody or visitation of a minor for acting in accordance with this act, unless the person's behavior is such that it creates an unreasonable danger to the minor that can be clearly articulated and substantiated.


----------



## smokerofdoobies (Jul 18, 2010)

Well then.... You don't have much to worry about. Why is it a problem for him to know you smoke?


----------



## IAm5toned (Jul 18, 2010)

smokerofdoobies said:


> This came up in another thread and I was surprised at the negativity associated with it. I am a mother, and I gotta say.... Pot helps. A lot. Nothing like getting stoned and playing Candy Land for an hour lol! Maybe because I have such high regards for my little leafy friends, I see nothing wrong with my child knowing about marijuana. Of course not now.... shes still young. I feel it's important to teach our children, not JUST to protect them. I don't smoke in front of her, nor do I suggest doing so.... but 50% of the time I'm stoned around her. I find it makes me a more patient and fun mom. Like I was saying.... what sober person could play Candy Land for an hour?... Just wondering what you guys think...


i grew up with pot head parents. my old man was a pioneer in the early days of HID lighting (late 70's) and my mom was his helper. You could say ive been around MJ my whole life, and it hasnt had a negative effect on my life one bit. my parents would _never _let me smoke untill i was 16 and got caught with my hand in there stash jar, lol. even then, they never let me 'get high for free', they explained that weed was a luxury, and if i wanted to smoke it, than its high time (lol no pun intended but it does work really well) i got my stoner ass a job and paid for my habits. being exposed and being around the lifestyle so much as an early youth did not have any negative results as the people from DARE claim. if anything, not being sheltered prepared me for the real world in a way that most kids dont get. i always got good grades when i applied myself, and any trouble i ever got into was the result of my own stupid actions and poor decisions. part of the problem with the bad publicity of MJ is that in our modern society, no one wants to accept the blame for there own actions, and are to willing to blame there stupidity on something else.... 'it wasnt my fault, i was stoned' 'i wouldnt have done it if i wasnt drunk' 'i only act the way when im fucked up' everytime i hear a phrase like that i shake my head in disgust.... ive been 'fucked up' on some pretty heavy shit in my day, and never, not once, was i in a place where i couldnt control my own actions..... yea sure, there were times when i _didnt care _about the outcome of what i was doing at the time, but thats not an excuse for any actions i took, if anything its an admission of guilt! so to those that blame there circumstances on anything or anyone, i challenge you to look in the mirror....

and PS- some of my happiest memories are sitting on the couch with dad while he got stoned and we watched carl sagan, nd he would explain things to me. good times.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone watched the film Growing Op?


----------



## smokerofdoobies (Jul 18, 2010)

Never saw the film. Growing Op.... Growing up? I will go ahead and assume its about people growing up around marijuana. Ill have to have a gander.


My mom partakes. I never knew it though... The whole time we were both sneaking around, where as if she would have been honest, we could have spent a lot of that time smoking up and maybe getting to know each other better. Secrets and lies..... I remember the first time it became clear that my mother smoked pot. I was 15 , I was up waiting for her to come home so I could ask her for a cigarette. She came in and almost immediately passed out on the couch... I came down stairs and saw a half burned packed glass pipe on the table.... I was like... No way.... I pick it up smelled it and sure enough... 

Just then she wakes up with me holding her bowl and goes " WHATS THAT?!?!?" I'm like...." I don't know!" Then she went on to blame me for having people over...etc etc.... I just looked at her and was like ... "Really? can I just get a cig." LOL

It just dawned on me that my mom had no problem with me smoking cigarettes when I was 13... (Now I'm struggling to quit the disgusting habit) but I had to hide the reefers. Lame. Anyway... Eventually I called her on her bullshit, and at around age 17 I occasionally smoked with her and naturally, no longer needed to hide it. Then I introduced her to teh GUD sheeet lol. She was smoking garbage.


----------



## Murfy (Jul 18, 2010)

i am completely honest with my kids-

it tell them everything that i know to be true. i never lie to them. they see me smoke and i tell them in the privacy of our home what it does, medicinally, and recreationally. i also tell them about other drugs. cocaine, coffe, lsd, alcohol, vicodin, the gamut. i won't let them use ganj under my supervision until they are mature enough. or they can move the fuck out and do as they wish. they are 10 and 4. they trust me completely, i try to cut to the chase with them. no bullshit.


----------



## smokerofdoobies (Jul 18, 2010)

Murfy said:


> i am completely honest with my kids-
> 
> it tell them everything that i know to be true. i never lie to them. they see me smoke and i tell them in the privacy of our home what it does, medicinally, and recreationally. i also tell them about other drugs. cocaine, coffe, lsd, alcohol, vicodin, the gamut. i won't let them use ganj under my supervision until they are mature enough. or they can move the fuck out and do as they wish. they are 10 and 4. they trust me completely, i try to cut to the chase with them. no bullshit.




Yeah it is best to not start smoking until the body is fully developed. 10 years old..... wont be too long! lol.


----------



## whiteflour (Jul 18, 2010)

rzza said:


> im a single dad and i smoke like 5 times a day. i have raised him alone since he was a month old and if it wasnt for my herb i dont think i wouldve made it this far (five years).
> 
> that said ...its becoming a problem now. he is becoming able to distinguish the differencce between the cigs that people smoke and the plants that i smoke.


My old man used to smoke them in front of me. I remember a many time sitting on his lap and smelling that goodness.... this was maybe around age 4-5. I remember asking my mom one day about the little cigarettes my dad was smoking that smelled so funny. I was told those were the "roll your own" kind he got from work (he worked in tobacco). I believed that and never questioned it again. Oddly though the smoking did stop, at least in front of me, and a couple years later my parents divorced.

Of course one day I smelled it again and remembered exactly where I had smelled it before. So I confronted my mom about it, and she finally admitted what the divorce was really about. He wouldn't stop using "drugs". Needless to say I lost a lot of respect for both parents on that day, but more so my mom for decade old lie about it.

So if you're going to do it in front of your kid, which probably wasn't the best idea, at least be prepared to come clean about it. Let him know its not "bad" but that it's not socially acceptable either. Chances are he'll take your word for it and protect your interests, but if allowed to seek his knowledge elsewhere you may come out looking like a villian.


----------



## Dr.Nick (Jul 18, 2010)

smokerofdoobies said:


> I knew someone would say that... It was just a matter of time.


I wasn't being a smartass, I'm being totally honest. Sometimes I wonder if being so easily entertained isn't a sign of something more serious... but every time I think this, I consider that I'm rather different in a lot of respects and feel kind of sorry for people who can't lose themselves in simple things every once in a while.


----------



## Hydro Hippy (Jul 18, 2010)

rzza said:


> im a single dad and i smoke like 5 times a day. i have raised him alone since he was a month old and if it wasnt for my herb i dont think i wouldve made it this far (five years).
> 
> that said ...its becoming a problem now. he is becoming able to distinguish the differencce between the cigs that people smoke and the plants that i smoke.


Well he should know the difference because one kills, and the other heals a nation.


----------



## tokesomesmoke8 (Jul 19, 2010)

My 2 boys drive me absolutely insane.... After being gone from my home for a total of 10.5 hours daily (work and drive,) this really helps deal with stresses at home. They are really close in age, so they are a terror together...

It helps.. immensly..


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2010)

smokerofdoobies said:


> Never saw the film. Growing Op.... Growing up? I will go ahead and assume its about people growing up around marijuana. Ill have to have a gander.


Growing Op, not the most stella film but a nice story line. It's about a family, who do nothing but grow weed, the entire house is a grow op, they eat sleep and breath cannabis, but as such, they are always moving, not allowed friends over, get home schooled because the parents are semi hippy and don't like the establishment, and is essentially about the buy being trapped in this cannabis culture when all he wants to do is get to school meet people and live a normal life without all the secrecy and paranoia etc


----------



## jakexxx (Jul 19, 2010)

Nothing wrong with it really.

I do it, it makes me more fun for my kid cause I act like an idiot!! lol.
I just don't do it in front of her,nor do I drive with her in my vehicle when I am high. Other than that, I love to puff one and watch some shrek or other kids movie. Its grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat! Not to sure on the candyland though, that would take ALOT of doobies for me!!!! haha!


----------



## smokerofdoobies (Jul 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> Growing Op, not the most stella film but a nice story line. It's about a family, who do nothing but grow weed, the entire house is a grow op, they eat sleep and breath cannabis, but as such, they are always moving, not allowed friends over, get home schooled because the parents are semi hippy and don't like the establishment, and is essentially about the buy being trapped in this cannabis culture when all he wants to do is get to school meet people and live a normal life without all the secrecy and paranoia etc


I think I will still have a watch, but that sounds a little extreme. I hate the idea of my kid going to public school.... but it is the place where kids learn social skills.... and thats about it. I went to public school though, and I am probably one of the most socially awkward people you will ever meet. I just fucking hate people. I also hate Candy Land... HAAAAAAAAAAAATE , I even hated it when I was a kid. My kid loves that shit though. >.<


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jul 19, 2010)

nice thread +rep


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 19, 2010)

smokerofdoobies said:


> I think I will still have a watch, but that sounds a little extreme. I hate the idea of my kid going to public school.... but it is the place where kids learn social skills.... and thats about it. I went to public school though, and I am probably one of the most socially awkward people you will ever meet. I just fucking hate people. I also hate Candy Land... HAAAAAAAAAAAATE , I even hated it when I was a kid. My kid loves that shit though. >.<


What does public school mean in the states? Public school in the UK essentially means private, meaning £20,000 a year tuition and such, no state funding.


----------



## smokerofdoobies (Jul 19, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> What does public school mean in the states? Public school in the UK essentially means private, meaning £20,000 a year tuition and such, no state funding.


Public school here is all government funded. They teach you the half truth about US history, a very half distorted truth. We learned little about other countries.... 

You know I heard that in some state, they were planning to remove Thomas Jefferson from the history books. Can you believe that shit? >.< 

Public school isn't a terrible thing due to the social stimulation, but it is up to the parents to keep up with what our kids are learning, and try to correct whatever we can.


----------



## cmt1984 (Jul 19, 2010)

i see no problems with being a stoner parent...im always stoned when im around my niece and nephew. but im with you, we need to educate our kids about things.

public school here in michigan is a joke too, i had to re-learn a lot of history and grammar in college cuz my high school teachers didnt know what they were talkin about...we had a science teacher teaching english and the basketball coach teaching history, its complete bullshit. 

its texas that is takin jefferson out, they are also changing a few other things in history. it sucks cuz most of the school books that we use here in the states come from texas.


----------



## jakexxx (Jul 20, 2010)

Why are they taking Thomas Jefferson out of the history books exactly???


----------



## Murfy (Jul 20, 2010)

he was to smart-

they don't want americans emulating his behavior


----------



## smokerofdoobies (Jul 20, 2010)

jakexxx said:


> Why are they taking Thomas Jefferson out of the history books exactly???



My thought is, its because he didn't follow Christianity. He even re-wrote the bible and called it the "The Life and Morals of Jesus of Nazareth". He believed that the teachings of the bible were good, but that the harm that could be done with it was immense. He was absolutely right. We all know how much the government loves people to be free thinkers.  By removing him, they probably hope to remove the thought that Christianity is anything but perfect. This is only my assumption.


----------



## jakexxx (Jul 20, 2010)

I found out that the school isn't actually "removing" him from history books, they are removing him from the "Political" sections of a history book,not removing him completely.


----------



## smokerofdoobies (Jul 21, 2010)

jakexxx said:


> I found out that the school isn't actually "removing" him from history books, they are removing him from the "Political" sections of a history book,not removing him completely.


Yeah.... well.. his politics are what we are talking about. His politics were important. (SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE) Obviously they can't take him out completely HE WROTE THE DECELERATION OF INDEPENDENCE! Way back when Thomas Jefferson was around his thoughts and acts, were very much revolutionary. Thats the word of the day kids! R-E-V-O-L-U-T-I-O-N. 

Read http://www.aolnews.com/nation/article/texas-removes-thomas-jefferson-from-teaching-standard/19397481



Murfy said:


> he was to smart-
> 
> they don't want americans emulating his behavior


Thats really what it all comes down to. American children should have less of a chance to know about truly revolutionary people. So that they feel (like most of us do) that their voices will not make one bit of difference. They are trying to stifle the first amendment. I think I will probably just post a new thread about this...


----------

